# How much wood so far



## blizzard (Feb 8, 2008)

Just wanted to see how much everyone has gone through. Here, about 2-3 chords in a country stove.


----------



## Locoweed (Feb 8, 2008)

1 cord so far


----------



## Kansas (Feb 8, 2008)

I am on #9. cords that is.


----------



## blizzard (Feb 8, 2008)

also if everyone could post what they are burning with too


----------



## Joshlaugh (Feb 8, 2008)

2 1/2 cords of maple and oak


----------



## buckwheat (Feb 8, 2008)

Burned about 3 cords of maple and red oak. Have about two left - then I dip into the two year wood.


----------



## Mkarlson (Feb 8, 2008)

Only bout half a cord so far but only been burning bout 2 weeks 
mostly seasoned ash with little not so seasoned maple and hackberry


----------



## Ken05 (Feb 8, 2008)

Yeah, I have burnt in the 2-3 cord range. Got a homemade wood furnace in the basement that runs into an old terra cotta lined masonry chimney on the leeward wall.
This winter has been too mild. I got windows open and am wasting wood just to get a clean burn.
My house is small and tight - if I had a Jotul on the main floor with a straight flue I am sure I would only have burned one cord. But it sure is nice to walk out onto 85 degree hardwood floors in your bare feet.
But using what I got is a lot cheaper than buyin all that chit. No sense spending money on heat and stuff when there is beer to be bought.


Oh yeah its mostly ash I'm burning.


----------



## Moddoo (Feb 8, 2008)

A little over 3 cords.
Mostly oak, half of it dead standing last summer, partially deteriorated sapwood.
Some elm and boxelder.

Been a cold winter in MN this year.

About 1.5 dry cords outside & 1/2 cord inside.

I should be able to make it.

Got some ash (cut green in the fall) that burns fine that I can use if I run out.
Or go cut a few dead ones in March, depending on the snow.

EDIT:
Keeping house at about 75 and gas furnace has been turned off since September. 2000 sq ft 1968 rambler original windows.


----------



## Dok (Feb 8, 2008)

About 1.5 cords here and staying plenty warm.
Dok


----------



## Spotted Owl (Feb 8, 2008)

Lopi - Liberty

3500 sqft

6 cords of oak and maple so far. Got another 6 with a touch of cherry sittin in the shed.

Last year was a total of 9, this year I'm thinkin we might put a good run on all 12. 


Owl


----------



## Vangellis (Feb 9, 2008)

An Olix air flow woodstove. Three cords so far.
I started on just weekends in November, mostly steady since December with a one week shut down because of warm temps.
I have 2 more cords split and ready, so I'm good. I have about another 2 1/2 cords of wood to split before I get out to start cutting again.
I'm getting anxious to hit the woods for some sawing.


Kevin


----------



## KsWoodsMan (Feb 9, 2008)

So far , since November 1st , the kids and I have gone through almost 2 cords combined of Hackberry, Mulberry, Oak, Buckthorn and Hedge. Heating about 1200 sq ft with a Vogelzang 26 Deathbox.  We have done pretty well with it as our exclusive source of heat and I expect the 2/3 cord we have for this year to hold out well till mid-March. 

Heh, not sure where I heard the term for the Vogelzang but the first couple of weeks we had it, years ago, we had a few close calls with it overheating from not being able to shut off enough air and the ( then ) wife _*filling*_ it with kindeling ..."to get it warm in here quicker." It sure got warm alright. The room thermometer pegged at over 110* with the doors and windows open on a 10* day. It didn't take me long the second time she did it to figure out how to close it off better to keep that from happening again.


----------



## lobsta1 (Feb 9, 2008)

About 6 or 7 cords so far. I've got to get a newer, more efficient stove as I'm not getting any younger & I scrounge for all my wood. Oy yeah, I'm using an old Russo smoke dragon in a 133 year old two story mansard. I've only turned on the oil burner three times when the temp went below 12. That was so the pipes in the basement wouldn't freeze.
Al


----------



## Vibes (Feb 9, 2008)

I've gone through probably 3 cords and about 3/4's of a ton of coal. I really can't judge how much wood I use because alot of my wood is burned off of a pile. Also, I've scrounged alot of dead wood this season that I have been burning as I get it. Plus I cut alot of small chunks, 10'' TO 16'' that can load into my stove tighter.

I have a a Shenendoah R-65 wood and coal burner.


----------



## bowtechmadman (Feb 9, 2008)

5-6 right now...burning ash/oak/maple/sassafras and a little cherry all seasoned. Woodmaster 5500 heating 3700sq ft.


----------



## Husky137 (Feb 9, 2008)

chords are for a guitar, cords are for burning.


----------



## JackD_ME (Feb 9, 2008)

Just started on cord number 6, dry oak-maple-ash-beech. I have another 4 to 5 cord left to get me through april.
I have a 3000 square foot, nearly 200 year old mill-house and use [only] a FA-455 Dutchwest for heat.
Last year I only burned 7 to 8 cords, this year has been much colder!


----------



## PA Plumber (Feb 9, 2008)

3 1/2 cords to date. The forced air oil furnace has run 11 times so far this year.

Pacific Energy Summit

Pignut Hickory, White Oak, Red Oak, Chestnut Oak, Silver Maple, Red Maple, Sugar Maple, Beech, and one piece of dried Hemlock (just for kicks and giggles).

And some Cherry.


----------



## havenodog (Feb 9, 2008)

So far have gone through about 2 1/2 cord. It has been a pretty mild winter here in PA. Had to let it go cold the other day. It got up to 60 degrees. 
Burn mostly red oak this year with a little locust mixed in.
Helped my brother put a stove in his basement a couple of weeks ago. He's lovin it so far as he normally heats with propane. Now we'll have to be gathering wood for 2 homes.


----------



## wdchuck (Feb 9, 2008)

2+ cords of oak for nights 
5+ cords of silver maple(80%)/elm(10%)/ash(10%) for day wood

over 1 cord of daywood was small, 3"dia or less, its a cord by volume, but sure burns up fast.

I'm well into next years stash, so I'll be busy once all this snow goes away to get all the drying time I can, probably stacking/storing differently too.


----------



## Firestarter (Feb 9, 2008)

4-5 cords this year. Red oak, Elm, some i don't know what it is and tulip. this years is about gone, soon will be into next years


----------



## woodchop (Feb 9, 2008)

About 3 cords of oak and elm. 
I'm using a US 1600 wood furnace and my LP furnace has not been running yet.


----------



## HUSKYMAN (Feb 9, 2008)

Didnt get my boiler going until Dec 1, but I hav e gone through probably 4 cords heating my house, 1500ft pole barn, and my hot water. Propane is turned right off


----------



## blizzard (Feb 9, 2008)

lol.nice call huskey. stupid mistake on my part.


----------



## A. Stanton (Feb 9, 2008)

Four to five for me. Just got an oil delivery: used to use 170-200 gallons a month for hot water and heat--average now--80 gallons! Got to love the Pacific Energy Company!


----------



## splittah (Feb 9, 2008)

about 3 cord here so far.. about average for me. Some years a bit more.


----------



## czar800 (Feb 9, 2008)

5 cords mostly wild cherry & oak froced air wood furnance.


----------



## Tesen (Feb 9, 2008)

Picked up about 3 cords of oak blocks from a local mill around Aug; started using it in nov (still greenish unfortunately) with 1/2 cord of that left. Downside, some of it got left outside and froze under the rest of my wood pile so working back down to that.

Have burnt about 2 cords of oak slab wood and about 1/2 to 3/4 cord of red pine as well.

This season was not well planned, started a new job, which was eating into my free time a lot. Upside is, my brother inlaw is almost finished his own sawmill on his uncles land. Have around 100 arces total combined between his uncles place and his land (mostly hardwood) so should have a nice supply of slab shortly  Combine that with some of our friends that have hunting land and want to build cabins without paying for the wood, we should have a nice supply of slab for a few years coming in 

Tes


----------



## acer saccharum (Feb 9, 2008)

About 20 -- pieces. It was all I had left. I had a double hernia two summers ago and didn't get in any wood. 

My gas bill is KILLING me....AAAARGH.


----------



## Mikecutstrees (Feb 9, 2008)

2 cords so far. Oak maple, pine, willow, birch, locust and spruce. Pretty mild this year so far....


----------



## StihltheOne (Feb 9, 2008)

8 cords here, appx 3 in the house, Ashling Waterford, and about 5 in the shop, BIG old earth stove. In the house, all Pine, oh no, believe it or not I have not burned my house down using Pine. In the shop, well lets see, mostly cottonwood, some russion olive, some pine, some willow, and some silver maple. Hows that for wood salad? Some great quality wood there to eh?


----------



## turnkey4099 (Feb 10, 2008)

My brain isn't working here tonight (really under the weather). I have burned so far:

4 ricks measuring 6.5'x12'x1.3' (16 in lengths) 
Plus
1/3 of a 6.5' x 12' x 4' woodshed. 

I am getting totally rediculous answers and none match and that is using a calculator. That fever must be worse than I thought.

I'm beginning to wonder if I am going to make it through the heating season with what is left without digging into my outside stacks.

I think I need to visit John barleycorn.


Harry K


----------



## Zodiac45 (Feb 10, 2008)

JackD_ME said:


> Just started on cord number 6, dry oak-maple-ash-beech. I have another 4 to 5 cord left to get me through april.
> I have a 3000 square foot, nearly 200 year old mill-house and use [only] a FA-455 Dutchwest for heat.
> Last year I only burned 7 to 8 cords, this year has been much colder!



I'm with ya Jack. This winters been due for a few years now. We've been lucky the last 2-3 years. I'm downeast and I use a Glenwood C from around 1919 in my 200+ year old house on the coast. I've put 3 cords of stove wood through the Glenwood and maybe another 3 in the Jotul at the other end. I'm two years out on wood but have only got about 3 left in the barn at the moment. The rest is outside. My place is about 2500sq feet (living space) with the barn and garage attached. The cookstove saves electric too as it's always got kettles on it and pots of something cooking and it bakes quite well too as long as you spin your bread at halftime.


----------



## MNfarmer (Feb 10, 2008)

I've burned between 8 1/2 and 9 cord so far heating a 2200 sq ft house plus all my hot water. Haven't burned a drop of fuel oil all winter  This is my second year with an older royall indoor boiler and it does a nice job.


----------



## Tesen (Feb 10, 2008)

Lets all cheer because we're not giving our money to the gas or oil man


----------



## Mr. Firewood (Feb 11, 2008)

not enough time in the day to constantly burn so I am at about 5 -6 standard ricks, 4 of them red oak and 2 of honey locust


----------



## allthegross (Feb 11, 2008)

working on cord number five now. im usually good for six might go over this year though


----------



## bama (Feb 11, 2008)

I am at about 7 cords of seasoned oak and ash. I also have 2 cords of poplar that I am burning in the garage.

I have two indoor forced air furnaces. One for the house, one for the garage.

I will barely make it with the wood I have. Didn't cut much this summer because of the house remodel(from [email protected]$%).


----------



## spike60 (Feb 11, 2008)

Probably about 2 1/2 so far, with another one likely to get used up. Normally, most of that would be oak, followed by maple and hickory. This year, about 3/4 of what I've burned is ash. I know that ash has it's good attributes, but for me the weekness of shorter burn times is an issue. Many times when I come home I need to use kindling to relight, where as there would be plenty of coals from the oak or hickory. The lesson to me of course is that I should have mixed in more of the other stuff, but I'm pretty anal about sticking with the first in first out rotation. But like a lot of you guys, when the wood is free, I'm not complaining!


----------



## MATTYB11 (Feb 11, 2008)

I've burned about three cords so far in my insert. The wood was a mix of ash, cherry, maple, and white oak for the overnight burns. The only time the furnace was on all winter was when we went on vacation in early January. The gas bill went up about $10 dollars for every day that we were gone.


----------



## ktm250rider (Feb 11, 2008)

Ive gone through about 5 cord since the end of november heating 4000 sqft. Being the first year, I know Im gonna run out and have to start digging into what I thought would be good for next year. The good thing is Im about 1/2-3/4 cord ahead of where I thought I would be and Im not paying for LP. I was planning on cutting wood throughout the winter but I cant get my tractor in the woods with all the freakin snow.


----------



## Blazin (Feb 12, 2008)

I'm on cord #12. The OWB got lit the first week of October. I'm heating roughly 6000sq. My usage is somewhat higher this year since I've blown thru my seasoned wood, and have been buring alot of green:deadhorse:


----------



## Rob G. (Feb 12, 2008)

I have burned about 4 1/2 cords of wood in my Fireplace Xtrordinair and only about 20 gallons of oil in my furnace.
Our house is 1900 sq ft and comfortable.


----------



## farmermike (Feb 12, 2008)

This winter has been really cold. Got spoiled the last couple of winters. So far at least 7 cord in the house and 2 in the shop. Thought I had more that enough wood last fall. Might be wrong. I did use my fuel oil for the first time last week. Went away for the weekend. I had 50 gallons put in 2 years ago! Still have about 30 left. Sometimes messing with the wood kind of gets old until I see my friends heating bill. That pretty much takes care of that. Even after the cost of the saws, chains and oil, splitter and fuel for the tractor, I still get paid pretty darn well for my time(the exercise doesn't hurt either). With todays fuel prices I figure about 650 dollars a month to heat my house with fuel oil.


----------



## charlesfarm (Feb 12, 2008)

We've burned:

1 cord of Shagbark Hickory
1 cord of Piss Elm
1/2 cord of Red Elm
1 1/2 cords of Ash (both seasoned and green)

Oh ... and about 75 gallons of propane.


----------



## wood4heat (Feb 12, 2008)

I would guess I've burned 3 cord or so, 90% Doug Fir and maybe 10% Alder. Prolly have a half cord of the fir left and I'll be getting into the Maple I was hoping to save for next year.  

Burned it in the Lopi Endeavor in my avatar, kept a 2,000 square foot ranch warm all winter. I've kept several fires going four days or more and BARELY used electric heat at all.


----------



## Blazin (Feb 12, 2008)

Tesen said:


> Lets all cheer because we're not giving our money to the gas or oil man



I'll drink to that!


----------



## hydro2 (Feb 12, 2008)

How much wood fits into an 8 foot bed? The bed is full and piled high. I figured a little less than 1/2 a cord, but that is just a guess.


----------



## hydro2 (Feb 12, 2008)

Tesen said:


> Lets all cheer because we're not giving our money to the gas or oil man


Yep I have not use any natural gas to heat my home this winter. Feels good. Even if hit the lotto, I would not pay the gas man. I would buy firewood from a local supplier and give him my money just so the gas co. did not get it.


----------



## hanko (Feb 13, 2008)

5 cords in the house with the charmaster, (more than I figured), 1 face cord short of 2 cords in the shop, vermont castings dutchwest medium job. Ive allready picked out a Jotul Oslo for next year in the house. I figure ILL cut my house consumption in half. Yes Yes, or is that wishfull thinking


----------



## 88rxn/a (Feb 14, 2008)

hydro2 said:


> How much wood fits into an 8 foot bed? The bed is full and piled high. I figured a little less than 1/2 a cord, but that is just a guess.



good question...
i wonder the same things??


----------



## ray benson (Feb 15, 2008)

Burned a 4 cord mix of oak, elm, silver maple and boxelder.


----------



## RaisedByWolves (Feb 15, 2008)

Im going on 6cord, but the oil tank should last through next september at this rate with most of it going for hot water.




.


----------



## Lignum (Feb 15, 2008)

So far only about a 2 cords, it has been a mild winter up to a couple of weeks ago. Burning a lot of Locust 24/7 for a while.


----------



## rancherj (Feb 16, 2008)

*right on target*

SO FAR...Approx 7 cords in my Jotul3cb in kitchen area AND
close to 11 cords in my Summeraire forced air furnace in the basement as well as about $800 in oil. Come on spring!!
usually between 25-28 cords for season
Red Oak,Sugar Maple


----------



## Bowtie (Feb 16, 2008)

I lost track a long time ago it seems like. i dedicate almost every weekend to cutting firewood for myself and the parents. If I guessed I would say 7-8 cords burnt and about 3 split and curing for next year. Been burning quite a bit with the wife home with the younguns.


----------



## hanko (Feb 16, 2008)

rancherj said:


> SO FAR...Approx 7 cords in my Jotul3cb in kitchen area AND
> close to 11 cords in my Summeraire forced air furnace in the basement as well as about $800 in oil. Come on spring!!
> usually between 25-28 cords for season
> Red Oak,Sugar Maple


 Geez guy, do you have holes in your house? thats a lotta wood. I was surprised that you have burned thata much in your jotul. Big house? Are you close to the north pole? Maybe you mean face cords I hope


----------



## gtstang462002 (Feb 16, 2008)

Approx 2.5 cords and 50galls of fuel oil.... Went 2 weeks with no woodstove insert


----------



## beerman6 (Feb 17, 2008)

*to much*

:censored: about 6 full cord,I have 2 maybe 3 weeks of wood left.I will have to buy some.

I'm on my 3rd season with my OWB,and I've always had wood left,this year has been colder than the last 2 and I started burning earlier...I guess I learned something.


----------



## JONSSTIHL (Feb 17, 2008)

how much wood in an 8 foot bed?

depends how high you go. my pick up doesn't have a back rack so I don't go very high my first concern is the back window of the pickup if something happens. 

I would say half of a full cord would be pretty close but you can get atleast a face cord in even if you keep it flush with the sides


----------



## Zodiac45 (Feb 17, 2008)

hydro2 said:


> How much wood fits into an 8 foot bed? The bed is full and piled high. I figured a little less than 1/2 a cord, but that is just a guess.



Half a cord in a well loaded pickup. I've seen guys with 3/4 ton:greenchainsaw: or bigger trucks with high sides get a cord on but your normal 1/2 ton truck, 2 good loads too the cord.


----------



## LumberjkChamp (Feb 17, 2008)

*Still Warm*

Just finishing my fifth cord- got four more left- mix of Ash, hard and soft Maple, Cherry, Black and White Birch, Beech and a little Hophornbeam. Heating 2000sft with a Englander Model 28-3500 furnace- No Diesel


----------



## flewism (Feb 17, 2008)

About 2 so far in a Napoleon 1401 fireplace insert, 2150 sq. ft., now this only heats the Kitchen/Family room, dining room, and living room. Still using N.G. to heat the bedrooms on the opposite end of this 70ft ranch. We have an open fireplace in the basement, but I'm not sure if I'm going with hearth stove or a furnace. Gas bills run in between $80 and $110 to heat the east side of the house, plus the gas stove and cloths dryer. Been burning Ash and Elm, we have about 2 cord left plus about 2 cord of hickory for next winter.


----------



## beerman6 (Feb 17, 2008)

beerman6 said:


> :censored: about 6 full cord,I have 2 maybe 3 weeks of wood left.I will have to buy some.
> 
> I'm on my 3rd season with my OWB,and I've always had wood left,this year has been colder than the last 2 and I started burning earlier...I guess I learned something.



A dozen more days like today and I'll be alright,put 1 log on this morning and it's still keeping the house africa hot...


----------



## turnkey4099 (Feb 18, 2008)

The remains of my 'ready' supply. The shed is 12x4x7' high but I figure 6 1/2' due to slope of roof, 2x4 protrusions etc. After the wagon load was moved it is right at 1 1/3 cord (unless my math is screwing me up again) remaining.

Sort of a depressing sight with dirty snow banks, mud, emptying wood shed....

There is another approx 20 cord behing the shed in my outside piles. I am hoping that I don't have to dig into them this season.

Edit to put in the picture:






Harry K


----------



## country boy (Feb 19, 2008)

my seasoned supply is now gone gonna have to start burnin some of my green hickory i was saving for next year. I guess i was planning on another mild winter. This is a picture of what i have burned so far 3 rows deep mostly oak,hickory and a lil ash. 


<a href="http://s220.photobucket.com/albums/dd71/timberguy/?action=view&current=DSCF0629.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i220.photobucket.com/albums/dd71/timberguy/DSCF0629.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## Marc (Feb 19, 2008)

My old man's been through about 2.5 cord. And has about 15 cords stacked and seasoned, and we've cut another 4-5 so far this year. He only goes through ~4 per winter, but when I get my boiler in I'm going to start taking from his pile


----------



## Thekees (Feb 20, 2008)

Cat about about 120 cubic meters stacked....and burned about 8 cubic meters.


----------



## YCSTEVE (Feb 21, 2008)

*All of It*

I've burned 7 1/2 cords. We had a baby last year and I wasn't able to get out into the woods and cut as much as I usually do. I put my last 2 pieces of hedge on the fire before I left for work this morning. It's 20 degrees out side right now and its sleeting. I have some ash that's not seasoned that I could burn but I don't want to do that to my chimney.

I hate to say it but buy noon the gas furnace is going to kick on and I will be at the mercy of the gas company. At least our natural gas comes from local producers. So some of that money is staying here. 

Good bye 75 degree wood heat.  Hello 68 degree gas heat!


----------



## WidowMaker (Feb 22, 2008)

So far about 7 to 7-1/2 cords of seasoned forest wood, Fir, Tammarack and Pine. Will probably burn another 1 to 1-1/2 cords before the season over. 100% wood heat, 24/7, fire has not when out since started in Oct. 

Heating a 2000sq ft ranch, not well insulate. May try to improve insulation package this summer, going to be tuff, floors not insulated, cinder block walls in 1200 sq ft original house, 6" stud walls in 800+ sq ft additon, well insulated. 

Generally burn 9 to 10 cord since being retire and home 24/7. Prior to retirement I burned about 6 cords a year. Heating with a Lopi Endeavor, would like to have the next size up, as this one is at its limit when temps drop to 0 and below...


----------



## hanko (Feb 22, 2008)

WidowMaker said:


> So far about 7 to 7-1/2 cords of seasoned forest wood, Fir, Tammarack and Pine. Will probably burn another 1 to 1-1/2 cords before the season over. 100% wood heat, 24/7, fire has not when out since started in Oct.
> 
> Heating a 2000sq ft ranch, not well insulate. May try to improve insulation package this summer, going to be tuff, floors not insulated, cinder block walls in 1200 sq ft original house, 6" stud walls in 800+ sq ft additon, well insulated.
> 
> Generally burn 9 to 10 cord since being retire and home 24/7. Prior to retirement I burned about 6 cords a year. Heating with a Lopi Endeavor, would like to have the next size up, as this one is at its limit when temps drop to 0 and below...


 that seems like an afull lot of wood for a efficient stove like the Lopi


----------



## mantis (Feb 22, 2008)

*Cord*

Are we talking about a full cord or a face cord.Around here when someone says cord they mean a face cord...but we are a little slow around here Anyway, so far I have gone thru about 14 FACE cord. Have about 4 left.My parents have gone thru about 50+ (OWB) one brother about 10 (OWB). This month has been pretty cold. A few -15 below 0. Good weather to stay snuggled to you wife.Good excuse any way


----------



## rmihalek (Feb 22, 2008)

I've burned about 6 full cords (@128 cubic feet per cord) so far. The wood is primarily red oak, with some hickory and maple thrown in for good measure. I've got another cord to go for this year's wood and then 7 cords split and stacked for next year that I can dip into if necessary. I'm not sure of the model stove, I think it's called a Precision; non-catalytic, built around 1980. Stove is in my basement, so the heat doesn't get up to the kid's room on the third floor, so we run some hard-wired 240V electric baseboard heaters when needed. Use about 200 gallons per year of oil for hot water plus some supplemental heat when the temps drop below zero.

By the way, for Thekees post: 1 cubic meter equal 0.276 cords or, inversely, 1 cord equals 3.62 cubic meters.


----------



## WidowMaker (Feb 22, 2008)

hanko said:


> that seems like an afull lot of wood for a efficient stove like the Lopi



As I said , not well insulated, also maintaining tee shirt comfort level generally with a couple of windows cracked for fresh air, except during coldest times...


----------



## Rleonard (Feb 22, 2008)

3 cords gone, 2 to go, and another just in case. All my hickory is gone thankfully and now into my oak. I like burning the oak so much more, practically no ash. Next years wood is all put up and drying nicely.

Bob


----------



## Vincent (Feb 22, 2008)

*No real winter*

Hi
here in the Rhein-Main area (Germany) I burnt 3 or 4 cubic-meters of split ted beach and red oak.
No reason to buy a new toy. 
Cheers Vincent


----------



## Dirttracker (Feb 23, 2008)

I've been through almost 6 full cords so far in my OWB. This is the only heat source for a 1500 sqft house and heating water. We keep the temp 71 - 73 daytime and 66 at night. The wood is mostly elm with a bit of boxelder and sugar maple. I'm gald I put up more wood this year than last year, there's too much snow on the ground to get to alot of the dead trees around here.


----------



## Tesen (Feb 23, 2008)

YCSTEVE said:


> I've burned 7 1/2 cords. We had a baby last year and I wasn't able to get out into the woods and cut as much as I usually do. I put my last 2 pieces of hedge on the fire before I left for work this morning. It's 20 degrees out side right now and its sleeting. I have some ash that's not seasoned that I could burn but I don't want to do that to my chimney.
> 
> I hate to say it but buy noon the gas furnace is going to kick on and I will be at the mercy of the gas company. At least our natural gas comes from local producers. So some of that money is staying here.
> 
> Good bye 75 degree wood heat.  Hello 68 degree gas heat!



I hear'ya man; it has been staying colder than normal here. I am down to my last 1/4 cord of wood that I am going to cut up tommorrow after that, I am out, back down to 65F - 66F gas for us from 74F wood... eeek! Lesson to be learned? Work out what you need to get through the winter and double it, lol 

Tes


----------



## beerman6 (Feb 23, 2008)

Yep,just loaded the last of this years wood into my portable shed. :censored: 

I did score some good free(green) wood for next year,filled up my truck and a 5'x10' trailer with 3'sides.Hoping to get 2 more loads like that tomorrow.


----------



## grandpatractor (Feb 23, 2008)

I'm guessing about 15 cord so far. I can burn over a cord a week when it stays below zero.:jawdrop:


----------



## iCreek (Feb 23, 2008)

grandpatractor said:


> I'm guessing about 15 cord so far. I can burn over a cord a week when it stays below zero.



Wow, shows you how much the regional climates have an affect on how much wood people burn. We have had our Hardy OWB installed for 4 weeks now, and have used about 1 cord. Having a pretty light winter here in the midwest, most weekends we can go out an cut more wood also, unlike up North when there is snow on the ground for weeks on end, makes it kind of hard cutting wood....


----------



## ktmsooner (Feb 23, 2008)

*wood used*

only used 3 face cords or "ricks" of mostly oak and some hickory. I don't use my insert all of the time. Winter isn't as brutal here as in other areas, plus wifey complains of smoke when i forget to pull the heat exchanger rod before I open the door. :jawdrop: I use the heatpump the rest of the time. Wood burner is a Country Flame insert. I think I enjoy it more and more every year, especially when I get new chainsaws and other "necessities"


----------



## HardyOWB (Feb 23, 2008)

I am closing in on 20 face cord this year. I use a Hardy OWB and we keep our roughly 2700 sq. ft. house between 70-72 degrees 24hrs per day. Lots of work but still cheaper and warmer than using propane.


----------



## hydro2 (Feb 24, 2008)

JONSSTIHL said:


> how much wood in an 8 foot bed?
> 
> depends how high you go. my pick up doesn't have a back rack so I don't go very high my first concern is the back window of the pickup if something happens.
> 
> I would say half of a full cord would be pretty close but you can get atleast a face cord in even if you keep it flush with the sides


Thanks for the input. I burn about a truckload every week to week and a half. That would be about 12 cords a year heating two home.


----------



## hydro2 (Feb 24, 2008)

I have a 3/4 ton Cummings that I use to cut wood. Pile a good bit hight than sides.


----------



## doubletodd (Feb 24, 2008)

hard to tell .i just pile it up and burn it. i know it's been a cold winter here. had to trudge out in the snow this weekend to keep that gas furnace from kicking on. i wanted to use the new ms361 anyway but i hope it warms up soon brr


----------



## ciscoguy01 (Feb 24, 2008)

*7*

7 f/c so far I'm thinking... Mix of beech, birch, elm, maple etc...

Been pretty nice so far this winter for sure...


----------



## blizzard (Mar 27, 2008)

approaching 4 cords. burning will soon slow down though


----------



## Hugenpoet (Mar 27, 2008)

blizzard said:


> approaching 4 cords. burning will soon slow down though



I hope you're right, because I've almost burned all of the 6 cords that I started the winter with, and everything that I have cut over the winter is still pretty green.

Still staying pretty cold at night here in Western Mass. and still have a little snow on the shady areas of ground.


----------



## toqua (Mar 27, 2008)

just over two cord,all black locust, I ran the propane three days at Christmas the rest was my stove



TOM


----------



## Blazin (Mar 27, 2008)

I'm closin in on 15 full cord....Gettin warmer though, Time for some pine!


----------



## bowtechmadman (Mar 27, 2008)

Guessin i'm at about the 9 cord burnt...pile is sure alot smaller than it was in October.


----------



## Rob G. (Mar 28, 2008)

Almost 6 cords of wood and about 50 gallons of oil.


----------



## jjett84724 (Mar 28, 2008)

About three cords here. We moved in January to the new house. So only about three months burning. I have con vinced the wife that we need about 10 cords for this next winter.


----------



## logbutcher (Mar 29, 2008)

Blazin said:


> I'm closin in on 15 full cord....Gettin warmer though, Time for some pine!



What the H do you do with your life ? *15 cords !! * That's a full time career boy.
I'm whining about eating into 6 cords !


----------



## Blazin (Mar 29, 2008)

logbutcher said:


> What the H do you do with your life ? *15 cords !! * That's a full time career boy.
> I'm whining about eating into 6 cords !



Hahaha! Think that's alot for 2 houses and a garage? It's not as bad as it sounds.... If I have the logs out in a pile, I can rip thru an easy four cord of 24" wood in a day, as long as the wife don't get tired of pushin the splitter levers!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## chainsawaddict (Mar 29, 2008)

5 cords here, only turned the propane furnace on when we left for a week over thanksgiving. Burning mostly siberian elm, small amounts of green ash, burr oak, and cottonwood. Next year I am doing the "pine experiment."


----------



## asb151 (Mar 29, 2008)

Just over 4 cords. A few more days and I will be out of wood.

There is always next years pile (5 cord) still drying if I really need it.


----------



## Adirondack (Nov 29, 2008)

I thought I was burning a lot of wood before I read this post. I have not even used a cord yet to heat a 1200 sf. house. We just put in a Napoleon 1401 and it really puts out the heat. I have wasted some wood getting the feel of this stove. I figure I will burn somewhere between 2 to 3 cords this year.


----------



## beerman6 (Nov 29, 2008)

We arent into the coldest part of the season yet,but I've been getting by with only loading my OWB half full.I'm gonna try and keep that up.


----------



## Dok (Nov 29, 2008)

It's been such a warm fall here. We have used maybe 1/8 cord since the first cold snap in October. We are not burning regularly yet. 2000sf house heated solely with a single wood stove. Looks like I'll have plenty of wood left over for next year.
Dok


----------



## iowawoodcutter (Nov 29, 2008)

~1 cord shagbark hickory...


----------



## jcrenfrow (Nov 29, 2008)

*Wow old thread*

This season Ive already used 1 1/2 cord of mixed wood (poplar, beech, green ash, siberian elm, sweetgum, pine, elder) heating my 2000SF house. Its seems to be unusually cold in SW Ohio this year we have had several nights in the low teens with highs in the low 20's and its not even Dec.:jawdrop:


----------



## danrclem (Nov 29, 2008)

Adirondack said:


> I thought I was burning a lot of wood before I read this post. I have not even used a cord yet to heat a 1200 sf. house. We just put in a Napoleon 1401 and it really puts out the heat. I have wasted some wood getting the feel of this stove. I figure I will burn somewhere between 2 to 3 cords this year.



You do realize that these posts were for last winters use don't you.  

I've been using my bad wood first and have used maybe 1/2 of a cord so far this heating season.


----------



## BigSawMan (Dec 10, 2008)

Probably about 10 cords worth of yellow pine in my CL-75.


----------



## LT100 (Dec 10, 2008)

I'm a big lurker and rare poster but this thread got me thinking. Looking at some of the numbers you guys are throwing around makes me feel a lot better. I thought I was torching thru my wood pile too quickly. I've gone thru almost a full cord and a half so far. We only use it to heat the house, not hot water so I am sort of cheating. We turned the oil burner off last spring and have only flipped it on twice this season when we had a cold snaps. I have a little Jotul F100 that sits in our famliy room with a built-in circulator fan in the wall above it that runs on a thermostat. This is our first season with it, so we're still working out some of the quirks.


----------



## Wood Doctor (Dec 10, 2008)

blizzard said:


> Just wanted to see how much everyone has gone through. Here, about 2-3 chords in a country stove.


Same here. At least two cords are gone. Winter is colder this year than last--HDDs are up.

I figure six cords will may get me through to April. Glad I collected that many.


----------



## PaulinNY (Dec 10, 2008)

*Ready for the cold*

Im ready! My stash, split and stacked. I hope to finish splitting up the rest before my carpal tunnel surgery in three weeks. Burned about a cord or two this year.


----------



## maplemeister (Dec 10, 2008)

So far it's been a pretty normal winter for me. I started burning back in 
the latter part of September and have gone through about 1 and 2/3 full
cords of mixed hardwood, rock maple, beech, ash, red oak and yellow birch.

September and October were taken care of with a large pile of short ends and stubbies that I saved for this time of year. There was just about one
full cord in that pile and it provided me with a way to use up my waste cuttings before the real cold weather sets in. I am into my year old pile now of 18" wood and on track to use between 5 and 6 cords for the entire winter as things look at the moment. I am using an old Downdrafter stove on the main floor of a 1300 sq. ft. ranch and it does a very good job. There is a propane furnace in the cellar but I rarely run it anymore. I cut a lot this fall so fortunately, I have next years wood drying now and a 4 cord reserve waiting under cover if we get a really severe winter this year. Feels good to be ahead of the game for a change. 

Maplemeister:  opcorn:


----------



## KsWoodsMan (Dec 10, 2008)

About a half of a cord. I have been keeping a fire lit regulary since early November. The first fire of the season for us was in early September. We had a cold rainy night and I couldn't shake a chill till after I lit a fire.


Maybe I just couldn't wait but it felt good warming the house again knowing all we needed was dry and under cover waiting for me to set a match to it.


----------



## bobfeather (Dec 11, 2008)

about 4 stove ( small ) cords so far
indoor wood furnace might have to toss some more in the basement if 
it don't warm up the next few months winter seems to have come early & aint gonna let go
bob


----------



## RuralCruiser007 (Dec 11, 2008)

We have been burning since about the first of October and have gone through about 3 cords so far. Have another 5 cords ready, but not gonna be enough for the rest of the winter. 

Seems that no matter what I do, I cannot get ahead this year.  We burn dead standing pine, poplar and ash. If I can get it into the yard before the snow really flies, then I will get my break for the winter. (if nothing else breaks :censored: )


----------



## Blazin (Dec 11, 2008)

4 cord so far in the CB 5648 since Oct 1st. Heating 2 houses and hot water for both, plus a garage.


----------



## mtfallsmikey (Dec 11, 2008)

Around 2 1/2 cords in my CB5036...my first year, getting the hang of the proper burn technique...Pine, red/white/black/chestnut oak.


----------



## Butch(OH) (Dec 11, 2008)

danrclem said:


> You do realize that these posts were for last winters use don't you.



Obviously not


----------



## Scootermsp (Dec 11, 2008)

*about 3 so far*

Started Sept 20th. burned about 3 cords, mostly butt ends, junk, some pine, box elder. Not really too much into the good stuff yet...thanks to a tree guy dumping about 1.5 cords of Sassafras cut to 18" lengths....it burns pretty good...smells nice too.


----------



## MJR (Dec 11, 2008)

The Oslo ate a full cord and a half so far.


----------



## fourapples (Dec 11, 2008)

I have used about 4 cords. On second season with OWB heating house, water and shop at 40°. As with most who have posted I expect to use more this year.


----------



## Coldfront (Dec 11, 2008)

About 1-1/2 cord so far since the begining of Oct. and it has been a colder than normal temps so far here up north. I think you owb guys burn more wood than my indoor wood furnace, and I burn wood exclusivly and keep my house around 78 degrees. I do heat my water with natural gas though.


----------



## cleanburn (Dec 11, 2008)

I'm at 4.5 cord right now. I have about 2800 sq. feet of house and 900 sq. feet of garage to heat. 

I can see location is making a big difference here....I'm closer to the Canada guys in location and how much I've burned.


----------



## coppermouse (Dec 11, 2008)

About 3/4 cord so far (96 cu feet), Englander catalytic (That thing sure is efficient). My house is well insulated 2500 sq feet with good windows.
Mixed hardwood


----------



## coog (Dec 11, 2008)

PaulinNY said:


> Im ready! My stash, split and stacked. I hope to finish splitting up the rest before my carpal tunnel surgery in three weeks. Burned about a cord or two this year.



Nice stash, Paul.Looks well-seasoned, too.


----------



## bigjake (Dec 11, 2008)

Almost 2 cords house was built with a big fireplace with a forced air system
around it .I just wish it would have been hooked to the cold air return
built in 85 about 2700 sq red oak maple and locust.


----------



## skytow (Dec 11, 2008)

Man, you all go through some wood!

Its warmer here in SE PA for sure though.

2400 sq ft house

Jotul Oslo

Burned about 1.5 cords maybe a bit more, mixed hard woods and about 10 gallons of fuel oil.

Definitely colder than last year this time.

Take care,

JD


----------



## wdchuck (Dec 11, 2008)

My math says 3cord tossed/stacked in the cellar so far, and there is over one cord remaining. My hope was to make it into the new year with old wood, and that seems quite likely. 

Last year, due to length of winter, went through 8cords expected and all get-ahead wood for this winter, best guess is over 10cords. 

So, I planned ahead and had split/under roof, 20cords.....so what happens, a normal winter. So there is plenty to sell to cover base costs, and then some. 

Still have 30cord to cut/split/stack out back.....it never ends.:greenchainsaw:


----------



## PaulinNY (Dec 11, 2008)

*Pile*

Thanks coog. I put some hours into my pile. Each pile is 2 skids wide, 6 - 7 feet tall and 25 to 30 feet long. Im working on my fifth one now. Been covered for over a year. People stop by from time to time complaining that the wood theyve been buying from firewood dealers has been green. They ask if id sell some and i always turn down the offer. If its someone nice i offer them a trunkfull for free. Ive got alittle extra to share but none to sell, i like being neighborly. I put too much effort into my wood to sell it. Ive got to keep it well covered, its probably 4 years or more of heat for my home.


----------



## grandpatractor (Dec 12, 2008)

wdchuck said:


> it never ends.:greenchainsaw:


Ain't that the truth.


----------



## coog (Dec 12, 2008)

_I put too much effort into my wood to sell it._

That is why I was a lousy wood seller; no amount of money seemed like a fair price for losing that big pile in the backyard.At my place up in MN I built a shed that allows me to stack to about 10' high.It holds 12 cords.I think you need one like that.


----------



## bowtechmadman (Dec 12, 2008)

Probably 3 cords so far....been burning since first part of October. Woodmaster 5500 OWB.


----------



## woodguy105 (Dec 12, 2008)

Maybe 3 cords here. Ended up with a mix this year, mostly Oak but a good amount of Birch, some maple and a tree I cut down I think it was a Lindon or something like that? Looked it up on line before I cut her down.

We have not turned the heat on yet and we've had some cold weather...nothing like sleeping under 4 inches of blankets in a stone cold bedroom! (my wife loves not paying the oil man).


----------



## ray benson (Jan 2, 2009)

Burned about 3 cords of oak, elm, silver maple and boxelder as of 1-1-09.


----------



## Joshlaugh (Jan 2, 2009)

I have burned three full cords of wood so far. Elm, red oak, hickory, and some silver maple.


----------



## Buckethead (Jan 2, 2009)

Started burning on and off the first of Oct. then burned steady through Nov. and Dec.

I've burned about 2.5 cord of mixed hardwood..maple, oak, ash, and a little elm.


----------



## blizzard (Jan 2, 2009)

about a half to 3/4 of a cord in northern ohio. not burning full time though


----------



## smokinj (Jan 3, 2009)

5 cords atleast


----------



## modn (Jan 3, 2009)

I have went through 1.25 cord but had my OWB started December 19th. I have burned mostly white pine the 1st 2 weeks but have since gotten into the Maple, although the pine wasn't terrible to keep up with at all (at least 12 hr burn), but I am approaching a 24 hr burn in 10-15° weather with my little boiler.


----------



## Lignum (Jan 3, 2009)

At most probably a cord. My Homestead stove keeps my little Cape Cod house nice and toasty, except when it gets down to single digits...


----------



## jburlingham (Jan 3, 2009)

Im at a little over a cord. Burning mostly hard wood.
Lots of Oak, Poplar, maple, and some red and white cedar, I may have even burnt some hemlock.


----------



## KsWoodsMan (Jan 4, 2009)

We heat exclusively with wood. We started burning every night in eaerly October and finished up the first cord late in December. Mostly 'shoulder wood'. I hadn't figured it was going to get as cold as it has here so I restacked 1/3 cord of Elm and Hackberry to get to the Mulberry in the stack. My best wood is all in a seperarte stack that is easy enough to get to for really bad weather. I have been using a little of this at night to be sure I have good coals in the morning.

Total burned so far is still less than 1 1/2 cords.


----------



## spike60 (Jan 4, 2009)

KsWoodsMan said:


> We heat exclusively with wood. We started burning every night in eaerly October and finished up the first cord late in December. Mostly 'shoulder wood'. I hadn't figured it was going to get as cold as it has here so I restacked 1/3 cord of Elm and Hackberry to get to the Mulberry in the stack. My best wood is all in a seperarte stack that is easy enough to get to for really bad weather. I have been using a little of this at night to be sure I have good coals in the morning.
> 
> Total burned so far is still less than 1 1/2 cords.



KS, I see a new term here. What's "shoulder wood"? I'm guessing that it's small diameter stuff that you can carry a length of on your shoulder. Am I right? I like coming across this 4" to 6" stuff as it's an easy way to walk it out of the woods.


----------



## AIM (Jan 4, 2009)

About one of these each week since the first part of November or maybe even a bit sooner than that. (I can't really remember when it started getting cold).
Wood is just tossed in not stacked so your guess is as good as mine as to how much it is but I go through about a truckload every week.


----------



## dawzie (Jan 4, 2009)

about 2 1/2 cord so far. Started burning early november part time, then went full time after getting use to system. Didn't deside to heat with wood until august. Got about 8 cord of blown over red oak and elm by october. Cut, split and stacked. Some of it is realy nice and dry, some isn't. Had to clean stove pipe weekly when air intake was closed down on the warmer days.

I'm heating a small cape cod with a "brock" hot air unit


----------



## chainsawaddict (Jan 4, 2009)

2.5 cords so far. Nice mix of ash,oak, elm, and pine. about 4 left, I should have a good start for next year.

only used the furnace a couple times when we had comapny over christmas! Fortunately, most of the guests over the holiday season have helped me bring in about 2 cords of ash over the last two weeks!

Im happy with the woodstove for the most part so far this winter. I really have found its limits though, we've had a cold winter so far, and when that wind is blowing it sure takes a lot of wood to keep up!


----------



## DG2244 (Jan 4, 2009)

Just finished off my small stack that had 3 cord in it. Started digging into the big stack this week. Those single digit days really shrink the wood pile. Come on spring!!! :jester:


----------



## qweesdraw (Jan 4, 2009)

Hard to tell i burn splitter chips and bark until about December. 
Then all the (crap) that is not sell able in cord wood (rotted centers ect.) 
conifer,cottonwood,ash, elm ,locust,maple,black walnut,red oak.
About 1.5 cords of real split wood.(been mild here in Colorado).

(The Chains just seem to move Faster on a Husky!)
Husky 362xp
Husky 272xp
Husky 41
Stihl 042
Poulan 3450
Mac super pro 81
3 Stihls that i wore out
(pistons and jugs) are all they need


----------



## LadyToysDream (Jan 4, 2009)

This is our first winter using wood for heat in this house. 
We have 1248 square feet, all on one level. Well insulated house. 
With our old set up, we were using 500 gallons of propane for a year 
to heat the house, and for our kitchen cook stove. Kept it at 68-70 
in the winter. 18 years using propane with the same company.

September , we fired up the OWB. Had to experiment to see how 
it would work, and it also heats our hot water. We had a wiring problem 
and I think we may have burned a bit more wood, than we should have trying to fiqure out the problem. But all is well now. 
Our electric usage is down. I think we may have used about 50 gallons of propane since last March. Propane furnace has not kicked on since the OWB was fired up. We intend to do some major changes come this March with the propane company. Hopefully we will buy our own much smaller tank. The goal was not to be held hostage by the propane company any longer than necessary.

My guesstimate is that we have used about 7 face cord so far, with the wood in a 16-18" length cut. We have plenty enough to finish this winter. We did buy the biggest share of it, but this year, the hubby will have to fiqure out more economical ways of getting the pile built back up for next season. 
So yes , we did good with our decision to put in a CB5036 

The end of the house where the furnace is stays in the high 70's. The room farthest away stays at 70 with no register in that room yet. Very comfortable heat.


----------



## maplemeister (Jan 4, 2009)

Closing in on two full cords of dry hardwood here in Vermont. Seems about normal to me for this time of year. Might be slightly ahead of average as we have had some unusually cold weather for this time of year but to close to call really. No complaints anyway. I'm two winters ahead in the wood department so feeling good about that part of life.

Maplemeister:


----------

